
Covid Tracing Crypto - staflow
https://cotrace.org
======
gus_massa
What happens if I buy 100 old phones and store them in a closet? Do I get x100
more cryptocoins?

(Something like the "professional" Pokémon Go catcher that put 10 phones in
his bike handler, but more easy.)

------
lonelyidolh
I like that quadratic funding is getting more adoption, is there any way to
reach out to founders of this project?

------
verdverm
This reminds me of the title of a movie with Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels

